# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Malaysia >  Port Dickson

## schiene

Etwa 90 km von KL befindet sich Port Dickson.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_Dickson
Hier gibt es ein paar ganz schöne Strände.Ansonsten gibt es noch eine der größten Shell Ölcompany hier welche extrem abngesichert ist und sehr scharf bewacht wird.Es gibt Hotels in allen Preisklassen welche meist nur von Einheimischen genutzt werden.Ist hier zwar ganz nett aber zum Urlaub machen wohl eher ungeeignet.Ok,wir waren nur 4 Stunden hier aber so richtig hats mir nicht gafallen.War für uns halt ein Tagesausflug da wir die Zeit  bis zu unserem verspäteten Rückflug(wegen dem Vulkan)rumkriegen mussten.
Hier paar Bilder von den Stränden:


















diese Krebse waren zu 1000enden zu sehen,ob dies immer so ist weis ich nicht.Aber manchmal bdachte man das sich der Strand bewegt,so viele waren das.

----------

